# THE Definitive FN Picture Thread



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NEW section added today!

Post your FN pics here to show off 

(By putting them here, it makes it easier for new members to find pics of something if they are interested in a certain model):


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*FN Pics:*

http://gunshowonthenet.com/Gallery/FN/FN_47828_FNP9_9MM_DA_SA_16RD_BLK

http://gunshowonthenet.com/Gallery/FN/FN_3748929100_HP_SA_40SW_MATTE

http://gunshowonthenet.com/Gallery/FN/FN_3868929120_FIVE_SEVEN_USG_5_7X28:smt068


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Oooops! The last link combined with an icon*

http://gunshowonthenet.com/Gallery/FN/FN_3868929120_FIVE_SEVEN_USG_5_7X28

:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

For your guns, U outta link the pics directly here so they can be seen here


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

*Fnp9*









FNP9 DA/SA I prefer the flat backstrap.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

MMMike said:


> FNP9 DA/SA I prefer the flat backstrap.


I keep seeing this gun different places. If I didn't already have a USP compact, I'd probably go buy one of these. Looks like a nice gun


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my FN HiPower SFS in 9mm. Shoots like a dream. It's now the favorite of all my handguns. I put Ajax Staglite grips on at first; they looked great but they made the grip a little too wide for me. These grips are aftermarket cocobolo that I got from CDNN.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't know they made extended mags for that.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

It is a 10 round extention for the existing 20 rounder, CMMG makes them, its kinda nice to have 30 rounds at my disposal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> It is a 10 round extention for the existing 20 rounder, CMMG makes them, its kinda nice to have 30 rounds at my disposal.


Yea, thats kewl


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Indeed.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought 2 for mine.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

They have to be the best FiveseveN add-on out there.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

Dec.06 payed $347 out the door.
Havent shot it yet. When I do I'll post it.










artyman: 
Gator.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've posted pic, but forgot about the "official" FN photo thread 

Not a pistol, but here's my FN


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

I will post another of mine after her makeover is complete.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

New laser?


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

The laser is tiny, they made it for a handgun, but it goes perfectly on my ps90.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jmz5 said:


> The laser is tiny, they made it for a handgun, but it goes perfectly on my ps90.


Yes, I've seen some advertisements for it lately. It looks sweet 

I just meant, was it new for U?


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep, I'm also thinking about a surefire x200 for the other side.


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

Just curious, where did you get the shorter barrel? What's the price range on those?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stupidman said:


> Just curious, where did you get the shorter barrel? What's the price range on those?


First ya gotta pay a $200 tax stamp to the ATF and get approved. Then, you can buy a new,, shorter barrel and a new flash hider. That's about $300 there.

Then, unless U are handy with tools, CMMG charges $100 to install it.

To take off the old barrel, U basically have to destroy it. That's the way the longer barrels were designed by FN. They didn't wanna make it easy.

So, $500-$600. I was gonna do it too, but I don't think its worth that much extra sjust for a few inches of barrel. And, then U are restricted on selling it in the future, because a buyer would have to go thru the same $200 fee. And, there are some limitations on bringing the weapon to another state w/o filing more ATf paperwork (and, some states won't allow such things).


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

delete


----------



## jecsr (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's my collection. DAO/Tactical/IOM/USG


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl :smt023


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, in this thread, what are the major differences between all of those. All I know is the USG is the newer-ish version.


----------



## jecsr (Feb 11, 2007)

Well to quote someone else :

There are four models of the pistol, the DAO, Tactical, IOM, and the USG. As for versions of the pistols we may never know just how many versions were made. You have tall, medium, and low profile sights that could be on the pistol, and then there was even a low profile adjustable sight on some of the early IOM's. Then to top it off you have the low profile night sights as an option also. On some of the DAO's the logos were in different places on the gun and some of the Tacticals had different shaped and colored levers on them. So as you can see, four basic models but with numerous versions that were built.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## AgentV3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got mine uploaded to the site, but it can't hurt to post it here as well :mrgreen:

FNP-40, with attached Streamlight TLR-2


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Is that one that rfawcs posted still in production???I think it's the one my neighbor showed me in .40-pushing down the decocker raises the hammer...then you just push it forward to de-cock...his is FN in a FN box but bought with a Browning Hi-Power manual...haven't seen a Browning made that way-I'm a lefty and the action would be great for me...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> Is that one that rfawcs posted still in production???I think it's the one my neighbor showed me in .40-pushing down the decocker raises the hammer...then you just push it forward to de-cock...his is FN in a FN box but bought with a Browning Hi-Power manual...haven't seen a Browning made that way-I'm a lefty and the action would be great for me...


No, they are phased out - at least in the USA.

40 cal ones are about all U can still get - new (from CDNN).


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks, Shipwreck, for the info....


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

The 45


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

another


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

The three amigos FNP45, FNP9, (FN)Browning Hi-Power


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dam nice!


----------



## pistol-packin-preacher (Feb 19, 2008)

Meet "Brutus"!


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## RonH (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## nx95240 (Nov 17, 2008)

AgentV3 said:


> I've got mine uploaded to the site, but it can't hurt to post it here as well :mrgreen:
> 
> FNP-40, with attached Streamlight TLR-2


very nice.. how does it shoot?


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

here is mine! JUST GOT IT~


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's my FNP9


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Brace of customized BHPs (FN & FM)




























--Bob


----------



## MMMike (Jul 11, 2006)

Photoshop fun


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tax stamp sucks:smt076


----------



## Panther (Aug 11, 2009)

*My FNP 9*

Here's a couple of pics of my FNP 9


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I love those with the stainless slides. My have a Browning Pro 40 made same and I like the look a lot. Dang things will flat out shoot too.:smt023


----------



## TerryGecko (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is my ATF pic...










And just another pic with the LaserLyte Bayonet that I bought as a goof.


----------



## jrdub20 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Shep (Jun 22, 2010)

A nice FN Hi-Power made under german occupation in 1943.


----------



## Davejb (Nov 18, 2010)

Thought I would bring the photo thread back to life with my new FNX-9 with a Streamlight TLR-3, and a shot with it's companions.


----------



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

I hear that the FN is the finest weapon.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Is it just me?

Of all the pictures posted ... I can only see 1 ... now I can see 4 pictures

What's up?


----------



## 1Waldo669 (Dec 23, 2012)

I picked up an FNH FNP 9 a few years ago and just recently put a few hundred rounds down range, pistol shoots accurate and is smooth as butter. Wonder why this particular pistol never caught on in a big way. I really like it shoots like a dream and with three magazines and out the door cost a little over $300 when I got it, can't be beat. I have an Argentine FM High Power (ok I know it's not FNH, but is same design) bought it used for under $300 and it shoots as good as anything I've shot so far. I am looking to soon purchase a real Browning FNH High Power soon as finances allow. I fired a couple and they are still one of the best pistols around, IMHO. I fired a few of the older military Hi Powers while I was stationed in Europe and even though these were old military guns everyone of them without fail were dead on accurate and functioned flawlessly. What more could JMBrowning have bequeathed to the future generations. He earned his spot in immortality in my universe.


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

Greetings to all . . .

I have both the FNS-40 and the FNX-40.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's my FNX-9:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

very nice setup,,lefty


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

pic said:


> very nice setup,,lefty


Lol...very astute!


----------



## DFM914 (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Trey45 (Nov 7, 2014)

The only FN pistol that I own, FNS-40 LE edition. 









Might as well show the only FN rifle that I own too. FNAR









These might be the only FN's that I currently own, but not all that I ever own. There's at least one Hi Power in my future.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Here are mine, FNX-45 & FN 509


----------



## GunGeezer (Apr 17, 2020)

Here's my FNP-40


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Are you aware of this - https://fnamerica.com/customer-support/fns-service-bulletin/

I had an FNP years ago and used to be admin of the FN Forum a decade ago. I know that some people found that if the gun was left in the sun, and the frame heated up, the hammer assembly would not work right. So, check into the recall and make sure it doesn't affect you.


----------



## GunGeezer (Apr 17, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Are you aware of this - https://fnamerica.com/customer-support/fns-service-bulletin/
> 
> I had an FNP years ago and used to be admin of the FN Forum a decade ago. I know that some people found that if the gun was left in the sun, and the frame heated up, the hammer assembly would not work right. So, check into the recall and make sure it doesn't affect you.


Thank you..........The service bulletin is directed at the FNS not the FNP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GunGeezer said:


> Thank you..........The service bulletin is directed at the FNS not the FNP.


Damn, you are right. I do remember the problem if the frame not working when the gun heated up. FN had to work on many people's guns. I don't know how wide spread it was, though. Hopefully, yours doesn't have that problem


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I only have two.


----------

